# EOBs



## LanaW (Jun 3, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a time issue of how long a practice has to keep their EOBs?
Thanks!


----------



## LORA CRAWFORD (Jun 3, 2008)

Most places I worked they were kept for 7 years in case of an IRS audit. The last place I worked kept them for 2 years because that is how long some insurance companies have to recoup money. I 'm curious in other views as well. Lora


----------



## mmelcam (Jun 3, 2008)

We also keep everything for 7 years.


----------



## AGMoore (Jun 3, 2008)

We keep EOBs  7 years.


----------



## beckiw (Jun 3, 2008)

I scan mine into the computer and shred the hardcopies as soon as they're posted and I'm done with them.

Becki


----------

